# Dual Sired Litter



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, for those who were following my Q/R litter, or is that litters??, the DNA results are in. Faster then I thought after my last conversation with AKC, they actually did manage to get them back to me in 8 weeks. Course my bitching at them on the phone might have had something to do with it LOL 

It's been an interesting experiment, and one I will probably repeat at some point. I was only right with about half of my guesses as to who sired who. 

The finally tally for pups is 
Havok - 2M and 1F
Mac - 4F

I put the splits on my website at http://www.dantero.com/litters.php?id=31 and http://www.dantero.com/litters.php?id=32 I also put all the DNA results up at http://www.dantero.com/qr.php for anyone who wants to look at how the parentage was determined. It's interesting to say the least, especially when two pups had markers that didn't match what the rest of the markers say. But after doing some reading, it appears that is not unusual, although it threw me for a loop LOL


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Very interesting Kadi. It will be interesting to see how they develope. How many are you keeping?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I will have 2 pups on co-owns, I'm not keeping any at my house. Have to many young-uns as it is


----------

